# Lichfields WOW



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi guys just had my car done today at Lichfields and WOW what an awsome difference the man is a wizard and one heck of of a fantastic bloke, him and his lads are a great bunch of honest and very very knowledgeable guys and soo welcoming. Had stage 2 done today and I have never seen such a dramatic change in power and performance ever for such little money and time, my face is hurting now with the stupid grin I had all the way home, Ian your a real gent and tuner both thumbs up dood, if your ever in brum please give me a shout your always welcome for a curry at mine and thank your lovely most kind other half for being so hospitable like yourself cheers guys:bowdown1:


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

See....I told you stage 2 was a good move! Glad your enjoying it!


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Nice work mate :thumbsup: What exhaust did you go for?

Wish i lived as close to litchfields as you! I make the pilgrimage twice a year from Newcastle!


----------



## *MrB* (Dec 2, 2009)

They are indeed a pleasure to deal with, bet you are loving stage 2!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Milteck and the car sounds like a jet fighter and may I also add who ever said you can't hear the K&N filters need their hearing checked I can hear them loud and clear may be its down to the cars mapping, I'm really really pleased never been so happy to hand over the dosh ever in mi life, worth every single penny of my hard earned kids enheritance lol. Any of you guys are thinking about it stop thinking and get it done it's the best few quid yourl ever spend on any car that's a promise. Ian will not blag you into spending unecessary money it's real good value you will not regret it a single bit!


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

*MrB* said:


> They are indeed a pleasure to deal with, bet you are loving stage 2!! :thumbsup:


Feels like a completely new monster, feels more like 700bhp the way the car pulls awsome, never been so impressed with such little mods ever,amazing cars


----------



## *MrB* (Dec 2, 2009)

Trouble is you end up getting used to it! It's a slippery slope you have stepped onto Takamo 

I keep thinking about intakes and injectors


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Your rite but the only thing I got which might help tackle that issue is I got a 645ci convertable which I drive as my daily car to and from work and with the car being parked up most of the week I suppose when I take it out on my day off from work it hopefully feel like a jet fighter on the roads lets keep our fingers crossed because anymore power then that an mi licence will be at risk lol


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Let's here it for Lichfields... Hip Hip Horay great guys


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Nice one, it's hard to comprehend how an already great car can be made better, but a remap does transform the GTR.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Yup your 100% rite and also guys I highly reccomend the Gearbox software upgrade feels like a completely new box smooth as hell no more whiplash everytime you slow down that's got be the best £300 you could ever spend on a Gtr


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Ah...another modding convert has arrived into the fold :chuckle:


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

Stage V+ is the logical next step! :runaway:

Can't help but add Alcys all-round, suspension and Forge Coolers + brake ducting if it can be done... and the GR6 strengthening whilst we're aboot it! :flame:


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

You've got me sold on a stage 2 now mate. hahaha


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

When I got stage II (an extra111bhp and 122 ft lb) I thought I could never want more :lamer:

But it is *soooo* slow ! It takes *forever* to get anywhere! :banned:

A stage V must be the bare minimum! :flame:


:squintdan :squintdan opcorn: :wavey:


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Hmmm just wondering with Stage 2 money might as well go Stage 3/4? Imagine that with Password:JDM exhaust...mental!


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Your car feel like a lunatic honest to god it feels crazy compared to the standard car, I have had several gtr's in the past ranging from 350bhp to 652 at the wellies but they never gave me such a buzz try it it's awsome buddy


----------



## ke11th (Apr 12, 2012)

What sound did you go for on the Milltek. I believe there is 3.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

I had number 2 the same as one car that I've heard before which sounds puka


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Aerodramatics said:


> Can't help but add Alcys all-round, suspension and Forge Coolers + brake ducting if it can be done... and the GR6 strengthening whilst we're aboot it! :flame:



Do you think you'd still need brake ducting with the Alcons all round? (presuming you mean the superkit).


----------



## john beesla (Jun 6, 2011)

Takamo said:


> Feels like a completely new monster, feels more like 700bhp the way the car pulls awsome, never been so impressed with such little mods ever,amazing cars


Well done mate im booked in tomorrow for the same
cant wait:chuckle:


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Hi Rab,

Really nice to meet you and your son yesterday. Thank you for the kind words, we're very happy you are enjoying it so much.
I hope the upgrade is the icing on the cake for the Team Kahn GTR  

Kind regards

Iain

PS you also have the best window sticker I have seen


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

*MrB* said:


> Trouble is you end up getting used to it! It's a slippery slope you have stepped onto Takamo
> 
> I keep thinking about intakes and injectors


I must be on the same gear as you cause i've got the same itch!!


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

sw20GTS said:


> Hmmm just wondering with Stage 2 money might as well go Stage 3/4? Imagine that with Password:JDM exhaust...mental!


Let me know if you find a supplier cause I want one too


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Litchfield said:


> Hi Rab,
> 
> Really nice to meet you and your son yesterday. Thank you for the kind words, we're very happy you are enjoying it so much.
> I hope the upgrade is the icing on the cake for the Team Kahn GTR
> ...


The pleasure was all ours we came away from yours with a good thoughts that good honest people do actually exist in the tuning world after all your a great time to deal with. I did call today to personally thank you for a fantastic job but you were out on a map will chat to you soon cheers again:wavey:


----------



## ke11th (Apr 12, 2012)

Any chance of popping round to see and listen to your car as I am relatively local?


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Good work mate. I'm going to do mine in July along with service and can't wait :thumbsup:


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Your in for a treat bud its the best money yourl ever spend awsome feeling makes mi tummy feel funny every time a give it a some awsome power delivery


----------



## ke11th (Apr 12, 2012)

ke11th said:


> Any chance of popping round to see and listen to your car as I am relatively local?




Directed at you Takomo....


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

Adamantium said:


> Do you think you'd still need brake ducting with the Alcons all round? (presuming you mean the superkit).


I was actually thinking of the 400mm fronts and OEM size 380mm rear Alcons with OEM calipers not the BBK.

I know the BBK has bigger calipers and would probably be a better heat sink than the OEM brembos, but in terms of steady-state temps on the track I am not sure there will be much in it. IIRC, the BBK fade free data are compared to the OEM disc/pad set-up and shows fade on the OEM after 5 or so hard stops, whereas the BBK is fade-free up to 15 or so hard stops in a row. Not seen this graph on t'interweb for a while now. Don't know how much is pad performance and how much disc. My gut feeling is the fade resistance is more down to pad than disc/calipers.

What I do know, is that my front 380mm Alcons and OEM rears are extremely hot after a 20 mins. track session, even when I take it easy and smooth. At the start of the day I tend to be very on-off and with a bit of instruction and lines-learning get into the groove of smooth and the car runs cooler. So my thinking is if good brake ducting can be added, than it should help de-stress the braking system and reduce the risk of fade or brake fluid bubbling.

Driving a 350Z, I once had the pedal drop to the floor towards the end of the session, luckily I was just finishing scrubbing a bit of speed on a fast corner at Bedford Autodrome and had no problem getting through and then just coasted back to the pits. So I've over cooked it before and got away with it; now I'm being a wuss and wanting to give myself every opportunity to not fry the brakes.

Fundamentally I want a gearbox cooler and I was gravitating towards the Forge solution (although the new AMS kit sounds very promising too from the initial trial comments on NAGTROC), but I'd also like a solution that allows front brake ducting at the same time. I probably would not duct the rears, although I've seen this done all round on Skylines and I am open to advice. Litchfield was considering a new front lip spoiler with integrated brake ducting and I was hoping that when this was available it would work with the forge intake duct installed in the front air dam but I've never obtained confirmation that the two fit together. 

For me, a solution providing effective cooling to both front brakes and gearbox would be the ideal set-up. When I can find a system that allows both, that's what I'll plump for. :squintdan

P.S. I see the Litchfield demo car has a lip spoiler with ducting on the March Ring test video. I've only seen the CAD pictures posted on here when it was announced, but not spotted if it's available to buy yet.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

ke11th said:


> Directed at you Takomo....


Hi yeah no problem my car is in London for a few days and also I'm off to Saudi so I'll be back June 24 so after that your welcome


----------



## TEAM-KHAN (Apr 19, 2012)

Litchfield said:


> Hi Rab,
> 
> Really nice to meet you and your son yesterday. Thank you for the kind words, we're very happy you are enjoying it so much.
> I hope the upgrade is the icing on the cake for the Team Kahn GTR
> ...


Hi Iain, thank you for kind words. The upgrade is more then icing on the cake!!! i think mine and my dads teeth have rotten and fallen out lol

The car is fantastic, we are soooooo happy with it, but more then anything your service..... Something money cant buy!!!! Thank You Again!!!

P.S your stickers are in development!!! and i have a few special ones for "MR LICHOS" Machine


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

TEAM-KHAN said:


> The car is fantastic, we are soooooo happy with it, but more then anything your service..... Something money cant buy!!!!


Pretty sure money can buy it!


----------



## TEAM-KHAN (Apr 19, 2012)

Adamantium said:


> Pretty sure money can buy it!


Manners cannot be bought! lol


----------



## gtrsam (Oct 27, 2005)

+1 ;-)


TEAM-KHAN said:


> Manners cannot be bought! lol


----------

